
VMware Introduces Liota – The IoT Developer’s Dream - frostmatthew
http://www.vmware.com/radius/vmware-introduces-liota-iot-developers-dream/
======
mdorazio
Is software for handling data really the worst thing about IoT development
right now? For me it's the lack of cheap 3G hardware (Particle is about the
only thing on the market and it's really expensive), and the lack of tooling
for getting data from poorly documented sensors developed by god knows what
company in China from the device to the web. Storing or routing data once it's
online isn't that difficult.

~~~
karmicthreat
I'm not entirely unconvinced that this isn't the IoT equivalent of bike-
shedding. So many companies are operating in the IoT data channel space and
not enough in the actually getting the data space.

I'm using a particle for a production project right now because 300$ for a
cloudgate cell router and 20$ a month for 250M of which I maybe need 2M is
ridiculous.

The only reason I am even using cellular is because it is such a colossal pain
to get on-premises wifi access in a factory. Like 2 weeks of back and forth
with plant IT.

If anyone has a good possible solution for this problem I will be your
technical co-founder tomorrow.

~~~
Qworg
The problem with solving the "getting the data" problem is that it has
hardware margins, which are slimmer than software. Everyone wants to "be the
intelligence" since that scales infinitely and at close to zero marginal cost.

As for your issue, send me an email. =D

------
staticvar
What does this project bring to the table? The examples are Python scripts
that we could already write on a Raspberry Pi.

------
dimdimdim
Would be better if they called it Lolita

